# Paph praestans



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2013)

Four flowers (3 plus a bud), I'm hoping it will hold all at once.


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2013)

That's looking awesome Rick!!

Can I have it??


----------



## eggshells (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful. My only praestans is not thriving for me. Should get more clones.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2013)

Rick said:


> That's looking awesome Rick!!
> 
> Can I have it??


Judging this weekend......we can talk after


eggshells said:


> Beautiful. My only praestans is not thriving for me. Should get more clones.



That's a damn good Idea........I currently have 4 clones.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 17, 2013)

4 clones, wow! The bloom looks great. Do the clones really vary a lot between each other?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> 4 clones, wow! The bloom looks great. Do the clones really vary a lot between each other?



Stance-wise not so much, petals can go up or down. Color is a different issue


----------



## emydura (Jan 17, 2013)

That is a super clone Rick. Love the petal stance in particular and the colour is a bit darker than normal. Lets hope the judges agree. Good luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2013)

really nice and well grown.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2013)

Really beautiful, Rick -- and nicely photographed to show off it's beauty.


----------



## Stone (Jan 17, 2013)

Fantastic specimen! very healthy and well grown. Are you k-liteing Rick?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck for the judging Rick !!!! Jean


----------



## Martin (Jan 18, 2013)

You did a very good job on this plant! Really awesome praestans.


----------



## billc (Jan 18, 2013)

I like that that one a lot!

Bill


----------



## chrismende (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautifully grown plant and lovely flowers! Good luck with the judging!
Where did this clone originate? I recently got one from Glen Decker that is starting a second growth and the leaves resemble yours - tall and lustrous. My only other clone is an old one -' Rodco' from Rod Mclellan's collection and a much smaller plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathalie (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a dream .....I wan't one !


----------



## emydura (Jan 18, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> -- and nicely photographed to show off it's beauty.



I agree with Dot on the photo. Nicely taken.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We'll see what happens, can't get awards without taking plants in.
Yes, I'm a K-liter too.
Interesting Chris, of the 4 plants I have, I too have 2 small ones this intermediate one and a recent purchase of a much larger one out of Taiwan. I've bloomed the first three but not the newest. The word is still out whether it really is a praestans or just a mis-labeled hybrid!


----------



## annab (Jan 18, 2013)

this plant and flowers let me speechless.
I hope that someday my praestans became as yours ,I am satisfy if mine will be just 20% of the beauty of this awesome specimen.
congrats.
anna


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Stance-wise not so much, petals can go up or down. Color is a different issue


Oh yeah -The pouch color is vibrant! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Spaph (Jan 18, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Really beautiful, Rick -- and nicely photographed to show off it's beauty.


 Agreed, great growing!


----------



## Carper (Jan 18, 2013)

Another cracking healthy looking plant Rick with a great bloom to boot! Good luck with the judging.

Gary
UK


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 18, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2013)

Well? Well, what happened at the judging? Sometimes there's too much
suspense around here!

*did anyone note that this thread has spawned two new words...Kliteing and Kliter? I love new words.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 20, 2013)

That is very nice. Does the pouch actually have a slight pinkish tinge or is that just my monitor? I hope it did well at the judging.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 20, 2013)

Wendy, the pouch has maroon over a faint yellow background. The judges passed on the plant claiming the pouch was washed out but in reality the pouch has so much color it gave the inexperienced the impression of a washout. Doing a google image search, I could not find a single praestans with a solid maroon pouch. Some were yellow with fading grades of "yellow" others were the same as mine. Even the wilhelminiae have background color showing at the nose of the pouches. There is always the next bloom!
One side note: the judges aways pull up descriptions of pass awarded plants which I get at the end. I believe I read one AM plant had 6 flowers! that must of been impressive.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sorry that the judges did not like the plant. I certainly do. I only have one praestans clone and I think that these judges would likely call it "washed out" too (it's posted here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27385&highlight=praestans). Yours does seem relatively compact while mine gets to be about 18-24 across. I wish mine was as compact since I grow in an apartment.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder if judges rely too much on past awards and don't really look at the merits of the flower in question.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a great looking praestans!


----------



## emydura (Jan 21, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Sometimes I wonder if judges rely too much on past awards and don't really look at the merits of the flower in question.



I don't have too much of a problem with that. In the end an awarded plant needs to be an improvement on whats been awarded beforehand. But if they are only going to award praestans with at least 6 flowers, then there ain't going to be many awarded. You are lucky to get 4. I have never heard of 6. The judging seems a bit harsh and unrealistic. They seem to lack an understanding of what a prasetans looks like and its variation.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jan 21, 2013)

Rats on the judging - but I and others here clearly see its greatness! Lovely individual flowers, and I think you got a really good flower count this blooming - I thought 5 would be stellar, but 6?!?


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2013)

How did the other metrics stack up Rick?

Lots of ways to get points, but often I really can't tell what gets the judging to break away from avoiding a lateral award.

Once flower size and count are covered by the other AM's on the books it ususally takes something like color and form to push for a lateral award. And then things get more subjective.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 21, 2013)

looks great! very healthy plant!


----------



## raymond (Jan 21, 2013)

very cice


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2013)

too bad about the judging, thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 21, 2013)

Love the blush of pink in the pouch.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 21, 2013)

Spectacular plant Rick!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! You all got me thinking so with out to the trash can and started digging for the paperwork I brought home. Messy job but I had to do it! I found the printout, sloppy water as is here how it reads. I was wrong on the flower count, six long, large flowers and one bud on *two inflorescences*. Pouch description: unusual pale cream color with interior rose venation visible from exterior. It also said "petals very twisted" 
This is the 82pt AM awarded to a Tom Cox of Springboro, Ohio 6/3/2000
A.Q. vol 31 (2000) no. 4 page 315. I don't have AQ so I can't look this one up but the measurements sound huge. 10.5 wide and 18.2 long (?) (almost sounds like a Susan Booth rather then a praestans)


----------

